# Next WFB army book to be updated?



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Which army do you think should be the next updated? Discuss.



I think it should be WE. I've got a Wood Elves army and I've done alright with it, but now that Tomb Kings have been updated I think these guys need a new book. What do you think?


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Brettonians. Their strong suit is Cavalry, and cavalry took a hard nerf this edition. They need some new rules and/or units to bring them back to a viable cavalry army.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Wood Elves and Bretonnians are the top 2 right now. After that, you've got Ogre Kingdoms, Vampire Counts, and a couple others.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I have heard that Ogres are coming out in September or Octogre. :biggrin:

I will be happy to get my ogres off the shelf if this is the case.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

We've had at least 10 threads on this topic in the last year. The latest of them is here
We certainly don't need another one.

Thread closed.


----------

